# How to Update Facebook Status via iPhone



## Tejas.Gupta (Dec 17, 2010)

*Want to update Facebook Status via iPhone
without actually having a iPhone,Androud,Blackberry and a lots more ? 
The solution is here 
Check this --> Update Facebook Status *
Fool/Prank your friends !
have funn !


----------



## tarundham (Dec 18, 2010)

@tejas: nice post man keep it up

P.S. See your PM


----------



## KDroid (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool man! I was searching for it! Just wanted all of them at one place! Thanx a lot!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 14, 2011)

It is again Up Guys  
Have fun


----------



## noob (Apr 15, 2011)

is that a spam site ?

*www.ijustgot.in/status

anyone got this working ?


----------



## KDroid (Apr 18, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> is that a spam site ?
> 
> *www.ijustgot.in/status
> 
> anyone got this working ?



It's working fine!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 19, 2011)

Its 100% Safe website...no spam neither fishy...i have used the API Keys of all applications so that you can update your status via diffrent cool gadgets and brag about owning them !


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 22, 2011)

Website is Up again and Updated too


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Mar 13, 2012)

Updated it Once more ..Sorry it was down since long time 
and the Original iPhone update is no more possible


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

Its not working


----------



## kool (Mar 24, 2012)

Statusvia - Update status Facebook via Windows Phone



Tejas.Gupta said:


> *Want to update Facebook Status via iPhone
> without actually having a iPhone,Androud,Blackberry and a lots more ?
> The solution is here
> Check this --> Update Facebook Status *
> ...



Statusvia - Update status Facebook via Windows Phone


----------

